# Why the WW1 Game Arguement is Flawed



## Tonikola (Nov 14, 2007)

I've noticed many people raise questions as to why there hasn't been a decent ww1 game, be it rts, fps or what have you. I also notice soon after this post there seems to be a pattern of people explaining why sitting in a trench, getting disease, etc etc is not fun game play. 

I'm sorry but with that line of logic, what war game would be fun gameplay? I could easily make the statement... what fun would the Omaha beach landing be, you would just get sea sick after waiting in a boat for a great deal of time, then get machine gunned down the second you land on the beach... negative thinking my friends, as we saw in many ww2 games, landing on omaha was a blast (no pun intended).

What i'm trying to say is, sure... if you look at the ultra realistic side of ANY war, its going to make you think "gee thats no fun", but why should ww1 games be the exception to this overlook of realism. Some of the funnest moments in my shooters was being shelled with screen blurs, charging enemy positions with waves of soldiers, fending off enemy assaults with machine guns, dodging bullets while sniping officers... all things easily portrayed in a world war 1 setting.



I think the problem falls under the same area that is troubling Vietnam games. It's simply seen as "risky territory" by these high budget studios who have the money to make these games work, and the few who tried totally missed the point.


Seems like we have a future full of turn based strategy mods. We are but dogs at a dinner table, all we get are scraps from the main course if we're lucky.


----------



## von Pwnage (Nov 20, 2007)

I completely agree. it would be so cool if you had to cover your face in time or else it would be destroyed by mustard gas...just kidding. But truly, a WWI game would be very fun especially if it was a flying game where you could modify the look of your plane.
IM FOR IT!


----------



## magnocain (Dec 12, 2007)

> But truly, a WWI game would be very fun especially if it was a flying game where you could modify the look of your plane.


do you know of any (preferably good) flying games where you can customize (or even design) you own plane. Like CHROMEHOUNDS only planes. (Space) RTS's are ok too.


----------

